# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  MITILICULTURA CULTIVO DEL CHOROMYTILUS CHORUS Y MYTILUS CHILENSIS

## Ararat

Esta especie de mitílido es un mejillón gigante en comparación con sus parientes en el resto del mundo, se lo encuentra desde las costas del departamento de La Libertad hasta el Estrecho de Magallanes.
Es muy cotizado en países del mediterráneo, Argentina y EE.UU.
Este mitílido junto con el Mytilus chilensis (costas del Callao hasta el Estrecho de Beagle)deberían ser explotados comercialmente y a su vez proteger sus áreas  de pesca de la depredación.
Estas especies marinas son conocidas en nuestro país como choros.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de Maracuya El Cultivo del Palto Cultivo de ajo Cultivo organico de vid

----------

